# Cockapoo Videos



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I thought this would be a smile to your day: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UBfJDdIQ5c

It's a video of Bogart, my 6 month cockapoo, he's absolutely adorable! The video is entitled "Energetic Puppy" and Bogart is uber hyper and full of puppy energy! Enjoy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lol love it, so cute. has he had a hair cut or is he just very poodely ?


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

Bogart is very poodlely! He's in fact 3 quarters poodle, 1 quarter cocker and 1 adorable puppy. The breeder we got him from breed a cockapoo with another poodle and it turned out perfect!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he is lovely, it just looked like he had a hair cut and people dont normaly clip them till they are around 8 -12 months old. 
what is the bord he is plating on with the ball ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he's lovely as he's skidding around . Yeh I wonderes what that was that he was on as well x


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

lol that is so cute! he certainly is an energetic puppy!!


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

The plastic board is a pee station for when he can't hold it in... usually we put a training pad on it, it prevents him from stealing the training pad and ripping it apart. Unfortunately he discovered he could dig the pad out, so I took it away briefly. And then he began digging in that area! Luckily I was able to capture it on video


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought I'd share another video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6-7PiqwoYg

Sometimes Bogart is just too adorable!


----------

